# All Right Now (Free) - Video Lesson



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic from Free. I hope this video is helpful to anyone interested in this great tune.....thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VN6NuovjxNs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IeGcP6Dt2M


----------

